# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Sundays

## Keith Erickson

Has anyone tried to play "Joy" from the Sudays? 

Harriett Wheeler has such a hypnotic voice and I often wonder what she would sound like next to a mandolin

----------


## Bret Roberts

Have never tried to play anything like that. 

But, I just had to chime in and agree how great her voice is and the music that they made (Wild Horses is still my favorite)

To bad they have stoped making music.

----------

